# Bachelorarbeit , soll ich ? soll ich nicht?



## SaschaJ (17. Mrz 2014)

Hi liebe community,

muss leider zugeben, dass ich ein ziemlicher Anfänger im Gebiet der Java Programmierung bin, es jedoch super interessant finde. 

Ich bin dabei mir gerade ein Thema für meine Bachelorarbeit zu überlegen und hatte mir überlegt eine Android App zu schreiben.

Das einzige was die App können muss ist, vorgefertigte Symbole per Drag & Drop auf eine Zeichenfläche zu ziehen und eine Undo/Redo - Funktion, sowie eine Speichern- Funktion zu beinhalten.

Jetzt wollte ich einfach mal in die Runde fragen, ob man das als Anfänger innerhalb von 3-4 Monaten hinbekommen kann und welche Komplikationen mich dabei so erwarten können.

Wäre super dankbar für Antworten,

Liebe Grüße 

Sascha


----------



## ARadauer (17. Mrz 2014)

Ja warum nicht?


----------



## SaschaJ (17. Mrz 2014)

Ich hab nur Angst, dass ichs dann nicht schaffe in der Zeit, deshalb hätte ich ganz gern von euch Profis die Einschätzung wie kompliziert sowas zu realisieren wäre.


----------



## Tobse (17. Mrz 2014)

Das hört sich relativ simpel an. Aber je nach deinem Kenntnisstand kann es auch zur Sysiphus Aufgabe werden... wie weit bist du denn?


----------



## SaschaJ (17. Mrz 2014)

Naja bis jetzt bin ich ne Pfeife in Sachen Javaprogrammierung :toll:

Weiß wie es ungefähr aufgebaut ist und kann halt diese ganzen Schleifen (If-schleife usw) , array hab ich auch mal intergriert aber is schon wieder länger her und müssts wieder nachlesen.

Kann ich mit dem ganz normalen Java Code eine Smartphone App schreiben?


----------



## Tobse (17. Mrz 2014)

SaschaJ hat gesagt.:


> Naja bis jetzt bin ich ne Pfeife in Sachen Javaprogrammierung :toll:
> 
> Weiß wie es ungefähr aufgebaut ist und kann halt diese ganzen Schleifen (If-schleife usw) , array hab ich auch mal intergriert aber is schon wieder länger her und müssts wieder nachlesen.
> 
> Kann ich mit dem ganz normalen Java Code eine Smartphone App schreiben?



Was die GUI angeht ist vieles anders als aufm Desktop aber prinzipiell ist es das selbe, ja.

Aber wenn du nur so wenig weisst würde ich dir davon eher abraten. Wieviel Zeit hast du denn dafür und wann solls los gehen?


----------



## stg (17. Mrz 2014)

Beherrschst du _irgendeine_ andere Programmiersprache und grundlegende Konzepte der Objektorientierung?


----------



## SaschaJ (17. Mrz 2014)

@ Tobse: ich habe 6 Monate Zeit, wobei ich das Programm an sich gerne in 3 Monaten fertig hätte, um noch genug Zeit für den schriftlichen Teil zu haben ( ca. 60 Seiten)

@stg: Das einzige, was ich gut kann ist HTML, wobei das ja kaum als Programmiersprache zählen dürfte.
Ansonsten haben wir halt innerhalb unseres Studiums (Kartographie und Geomedientechnik) öfters was mit Java gemacht. Also die grundlegenden Konzepte von projektorientierter Programmierung sind mir schon bekannt, denke ich.

Ich hab halt ansonsten die Möglichkeit eine Karte zu erstellen, darin wär ich zwar gut, aber ich fänds halt bissl zu langweilig; eine App zu programmieren find ich wesentlich spannender, nur will man sich halt bei der schon sehr wichtigen Bachelorarbeit auch nicht verzetteln. Zum Thema GUI und Usability haben wir auch schon ein Semester lang einiges gelernt, und ich finde das alles sehr spannend.

edit: Es geht mir bei der Arbeit mehr um den designtechnischen Aspekt, und das Programm so anwenderfreundlich wie möglich zu machen. Das einzige was mich noch abhält ist die Aufgabe Symbole einzubinden, die man auf eine weiße Zeichenfläche las User ziehen kann und das ganze als Android App.

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Tobse (17. Mrz 2014)

Also wenn du jetzt anfängst dich einzuarbeiten kann das schon klappen. Aber: muss es denn eine App sein? Ich persönlihc (möglicherweise aber nur, weil ich erst vor ein paar Wochen damit angefangen habe) die Android-GUI *ekelhaft* zu programmieren, da läuft das mit Swing/AWT schon sehr viel besser. Von daher wäre eine Desktop-Anwendung auch eine option oder sogar etwas mit HTML in richtung Cloud (wird aber bzgl. PHP/SQL lernen etc mit 3 Monaten sehr knapp).


----------



## SaschaJ (17. Mrz 2014)

Ich fände eine Desktopanwendung auch besser, jedoch gehts um ein Wegbeschreibungsprogramm, dass man halt vor allem unterwegs braucht. Ich weiß net ob da eine reine Desktopanwendung Sinn macht.


----------



## Tobse (17. Mrz 2014)

SaschaJ hat gesagt.:


> Ich fände eine Desktopanwendung auch besser, jedoch gehts um ein Wegbeschreibungsprogramm, dass man halt vor allem unterwegs braucht. Ich weiß net ob da eine reine Desktopanwendung Sinn macht.



Ja klaro, dann ist eine Desktopanwendung Schwachsinn.


----------



## ARadauer (17. Mrz 2014)

SaschaJ hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab nur Angst, ...


:autsch: dann wirds schwer...


----------



## Highchiller (17. Mrz 2014)

Ich hab im Bachelor mal einen Kurs gehört, der nannte sich "Verteilte Systeme". Im Rahmen dieses Kurses mussten wir Programmieraufgaben lösen. Eine war unter anderem:


> Programmieren sie eine Android-Anwendung die die Positionsdaten des Geräts
> ausließt und auf einer Karte anzeigt. Über der Karte soll der aktuell benutzt Provider
> angezeigt werden.



In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es ein Informatik-Kurs war der Java-Kenntnisse vorausgesetzt hat und diese Hausaufgabe eine Bearbeitungszeit von 3 Wochen erhielt, würde ich fast abraten von diesem vorhaben.

Das Problem ist, dass die Aufgabe an sich locker zu lösen wäre und in meinen Augen zu simpel für den Rahmen einer Bachelorarbeit ist. Da du aber recht wenig Ahnung von Java hast steigert das die Anforderungen natürlich enorm. Die Frage ist ob dein Prof damit einverstanden ist, dass ist viel wichtiger.

An dir selbst zweifeln solltest du nicht. Java ist nicht allzu schwer und du hast genug Zeit dich da ordentlich zu belesen. Außerdem kannst du jederzeit deinen betreuenden Prof oder auch andere Leute fragen und schlussendlich gibts hier ja auch noch das Forum  Also nur Mut.


----------



## Kel (17. Mrz 2014)

Also meine Erfahrung mit Android-Apps sind: Du programmierst quasi nur mit der API, der Code ist zwar Java aber du musst dich in ALLES einlesen und für jeden Mist dann erstmal schauen was wie wo mit der API umzusetzen ist.

In 3 Monaten kann das aber klappen, wenn du jeden Tag dran sitzt.


----------



## JavaMeister (17. Mrz 2014)

Sorry, ich finde weder die Aufgabenstellung noch Thema geeignet für eine Bachelor Arbeit.

Wo ist der wissenschaftliche Aspekt dieser Arbeit?

Ich nehme an, dass dies im Rahmen eines Informatik-Studium passiert, da sonst die BA sinnlos wäre. Nach 5 Semestern zu sagen: Uhh ich kann nicht programmieren, dann wird der Prof schon sagen: "OK schwer genug für dich!" - Ist schlichtweg schwachsinn. (Aber vermutlich Realität).

Wenn du nach 5 Semestern dir sowas in ein, zwei Tagen umgesetztes Dingen nicht zutraust, dann schlage ich ein anderen Studiengang vor. Wann willst du den anfangen das zu lernen?

"Nein nein, wir haben in Deutschland keinen Fachkräftemangel".


----------



## stg (17. Mrz 2014)

JavaMeister hat gesagt.:


> Ich nehme an, dass dies im Rahmen eines Informatik-Studium passiert, da sonst die BA sinnlos wäre.



Der TE studiert laut eigener Aussage "Kartographie und Geomedientechnik". Der wissenschaftliche Aspekt bei der Arbeit wird dann vermutlich eher in der Funktionalität/BusinessCases der App liegen, viel weniger wird es dann um das Erstellen einer App selbst gehen. Aber ... das sind ja auch schon wieder nur Mutmaßungen ???:L


----------



## SaschaJ (17. Mrz 2014)

Wenn ich Informatik studieren würde, würde ich mich schämen so etwas nach 5 Semestern nicht zu können. Nein ich studiere Kartographie und Geomedientechnik und wir haben das Thema Java ein Semester lang gemacht und davon hab ich halt noch meine leider etwas geringen Kentnisse.

Ein großteil meines Studiums befasst sich mit dem Signaturenkatolog von Karten (Symbolisierung), welches ich in dieser App gut mit unter bringen könnte, deshalb finde ich dass das Thema an sich nicht schlecht wäre. Außerdem hatten wir auch mal ein Semester wo is um GUI Gestaltung ging und das Thema Apps haben wir auch mal angeschnitten. Nur nie selbst eine programmiert.


Kartographie und Geomedientechnik ist ein Ingenieursstudiengang, es geht also weniger um den wissenschaftlichen Aspekt, als viel mehr darum nach diesen 7 Semestern im stande zu sein selbst und völlig eigenständig etwas produzieren zu können, was bestenfalls auch noch sinnvoll ist und vermarktet werden kann; jetzt könnt ich einfach wieder ne 0815 Karte machen, so wie wir es jedes Semester bereits gemacht haben, oder halt iwie den Mut dazu aufbringen mal von der Norm abzuweichen, ne App zu machen , die aber durchaus was mit Signaturen,Usabilty,Java usw zu tun hat, sodass sie Themen anspricht, die in meinem Studiengang zwar angeschnitten wurden, jedoch nie wirklich in die Praxis umgesetzt wurden.


----------



## Ruzmanz (17. Mrz 2014)

Versuch eine App zu entwickeln, in der man ein Kreis mit Drag & Drop bewegen kann. Investiere ein Wochende und du kannst mit Sicherheit sagen, ob *du* sowas in 3-4 Monaten hinbekommst.


----------



## Tom299 (18. Mrz 2014)

Android Drag and Drop - Tutorial

Wenn du das verstehst, dann ist die App sicherlich kein Problem und ich schätze, dass du dafür höchstens 2 Wochen brauchst. Für ne Bacherlor-Arbeit aber sehr mau und wie du dann 60 Seiten darüber schreiben willst, weiß ich auch net. Mußt halt aus einer Mücke nen Elefanten machen ;-)

Mit weiterführenden Fragen bist du bei http://www.android-hilfe.de aber sicher besser aufgehoben.


----------



## VfL_Freak (18. Mrz 2014)

Moin,



SaschaJ hat gesagt.:


> Weiß wie es ungefähr aufgebaut ist und kann halt diese ganzen Schleifen (If-schleife usw)



hmm, da geht es schon los .... eine if-bedingung ist *KEINE* Schleife !!!!! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## SaschaJ (18. Mrz 2014)

Ok sorry meinte else if - schleifen  , is schon wieder 2,5 Jahre her, muss mich erst wieder reinlesen.

Vielen Dank an alle für die Hilfe. Ich werd mal probieren nen Kreis per D'n'D zu bewegen und dann mit meinem Prof besprechen, mal schauen.


----------



## VfL_Freak (18. Mrz 2014)

Moin,



SaschaJ hat gesagt.:


> Ok sorry meinte else if - schleifen  , is schon wieder 2,5 Jahre her, muss mich erst wieder reinlesen.


ääh ... nö .... 

Auch ein if-else-Konstrukt ist KEINE Schleife !!!
Das Prinzip der Schleife ist es, irgendeine Aktion mehrfach nacheinander auszuführen - und das tut nunmal kein IF :noe:

gruß
Klaus


----------



## kaoZ (18. Mrz 2014)

Ich bin jetzt seit gut einem Jahr dabei mir Java anzueignen, ich habe nebenbei auch schon ein paar Apps für Android Programmiert, und ich muss dir sagen das ich jedes davon mindestens schon 4 mal Refactored habe weil mein Wissensstand in OOP immer weiter steigt und ich immer neues ausprobieren muss und alten Code der in meinen Augen nicht "gut" ist überarbeiten MUSS, es ist wie eine Sucht ^^

Ich programmiere gleichzeitig auch Anwendungen für den PC und muss dir sagen das es schon ein ziemlicher unterschied ist ob du GUI's mit Swing , oder ebend für Android Programmierst, du musst halt auch in sachen .xml fit sein und die ganzen zusätzlichen libs beherschen, bzw. dich einarbeiten.

Wie gesagt ich bin seit gut einem Jahr dabei und steh noch ziemlich am Anfang, naja du weißt hoffe ich was ich meine, meine Vorkenntnisse waren übrigends auch nur reines HTML 

möglich ist alles, wenn man es nur wirklich will , zeitdruck dabei ist natürlich fürn *****.....
da kann es schnell passieren das die Zeit eng wird und nur Grütze bei raus kommt, aber ich will dich nicht entmutigen , ich habe mir für dieses Jahr auch vorgenommen mich zum OCA Zertifizieren zu lassen, demnach muss man sich halt doppelt anstrengen um sein Ziel zu erreichen 

von mir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und Spaß beim Lernen :rtfm:

[EDIT]Schimpfwortfilter FTW [/EDIT]


----------



## dcc (19. Mrz 2014)

Wieso machst nicht einfach noch ein Praktikum und lernst in der Zwischenzeit Java gescheit?
Wenn die Bachelor Arbeit in die Hose geht, das verzeiht dir kein Arbeitgeber so leicht - ungeachtet der vorherigen Noten.

Informatik ist halt doch Nerderei. Selbst später auf der Arbeit wird man vieles in seiner privaten Zeit anlernen müssen, ganz besonders wenn man erst anfängt. Damals war ich auch Java total Anfänger, aber habe immer brav gelernt. Mit jedem Erfolg wurde die Sache interessanter. Alles andere als 1.0 in Praktikas ist Faulheit 

Und Desktop Navi. Warum nicht? Schau dir mal die x86 Tablets an, die benutzen Desktop Apps.
Sobald die gescheite Laufzeiten haben, wird kein Hahn je wieder nach IOS krähen ^^


----------

